# Still early in cds/anxiety



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Cross your fingers for me again, gang [or a couple strands o' hair, that shouldn't cause typing cramps ]. The anxiety attacks--i'm presuming that's what they are, I'm trying to get in to see someone--have been B.A.D. lately. I'm coping with breathing techniques--after my experience with the Ambien I ain't goin' there again...I have had some luck mentally shutting them down or rather pre-empting them, but sometimes it jsut takes about 15 minutes of 6-directions breathing [at least i have that!]. Acupuncture also helps significantly, but I can't do that every day.After I think teh 2nd night of Mike's cds I was able to turn them off and say "I'm not going there," but then they got worse. I wonder if it's that 'fighting change' thing...who knows, we'll see if I get some more evaluations...has anyone else initially had anxiety shift or go up [i have NEVER been an anxious person...bad-tempered yes,  probalby made *others* anxious...  So this is really weird] before getting better? I know that can happen with other symptoms--or I've heard/read it, so wondered about this...I'm encouraged by reading the 'success stories,' of the people who had anxiety go away even before the IBS. I've had IBS since June 2005 but this only showed up this Jan/Feb. Cross your fingers that I can keep it under control till the cds can undermine the little frantic weasel.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I felt at peace from day one, but everyone is different, and we all have different levels of anxiety, IBS, etc... It's still early for you so hang in there, Some days you may feel great and some will be crappy, but from most of the reading I've done these tapes work for most, so that's what I'm holding on to. I'm on day 48, I think, was on top of the world for most of this journey, and have had D 3 out of the last 5 days. I only say this because while the D keeps coming back, I don't let it overwelm me as in the past. So I guess the tapes are working on the anxiety end, and my way of handling this living hell we call IBS. Hang in, they should help out.Brett


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm an anxious person but I was listening to a deep muscle relaxation cd and a relaxation hypno cd before I got Mike's CD's so I was already open to being hypnotised. I'm sure things will settle down for you. Good luck


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there AO - you are early in the program, and the fact you are being pro-active on many levels is a good thing. Brett and Amy have some good comments for you - everyone is different in reaction time, just be patient with yourself and keep persevering, even on days when it seems like nothing is going right. It isn't always easy, it is a journey to be sure, but you have started the steps of the journey and that is a wonderful beginning...xx


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I do intend to persevere. Screamer, I'm a *great* hypno subject.  I did it in college and took a course on self-hypnosis in med school, and actually hypnotized a poor kid or 2 at children's when they were freaked out b/c of the tests they had to have done...I even use 'hypnosis voice' sometimes on my students to get them to relax. So it's not that.Really, for me, it's the auxiliary symptoms that bother me. The Align has taken stools down, but mine were always solid so I'm not sure I wasn't better off having more...But I'd *never* had an anxiety attack before. Never. [and I'm hoping someday soon I never will again... ]Anyway, it's been a while  since I heard all of Mike's cd #1.  I'm joining the Brett crowd...  Last night I woke up noticing there was no sound...and I was fidgety at the start of the session, so I thought I'd stay awake...and I thought, did the player malfunction? Did it stop? But no...I had simply fallen asleep, lights on and all! BUT! I did NOT wake up with an anxiety attack. And, I seem to be able to 'shut them down' sooner, or even pre-empt them. So there's hope. Please keep encouraging me.  Some days I need it more than others. And humor is always good.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Some powerful stuff, eh AO?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you didn't wake up with a panic attack, and yes there's hope, lot's of it


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks, you guys! Much appreciated. Interestingly there is a martial arts/meditation technique that is very helpful in 'letting thoughts go'; kind of gives a practical way to do it. I use that to *get* me to sleep, and 6-directions breathing if I wake up in a [presumed] anxiety attack [y'll would laugh if you heard some more of the dreams that set them off...they're not awful, they're almost funny in how not awful they are...], to get me back to normal.Anyway I'd be happy to type it in if anyone is curious. Every now and then I can just mentally shut one down...somehow. Sometimes a slight shift in position will do it. It's variable, though, but I'm hangin' in there. Thanks SO much for the encouragement! I'm always lookin' for my little positive note each night from one or more of y'all! [oh no!  a hypno board addiction! ] [Which is funny since I couldn't be an addictive personality if I tried...being near pot smoke in any concentration makes me sneeze & tear up, I am one of those rare people who has a negative reaction to alcohol--feels like I'm getting the flu--and vicodin makes me puke.  I'm the straightest person contemplating blue streaks in my hair that I know... ]Your laugh for the evening.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Having a bit of a meltdown today...on top of everything else, a new symptom showed up.I know I have to just keep persevering. But it's hard to imagine things will get better when they have been consistently getting worse lately. :-( It's hard to 'see'. I'll keep at it...The one good thing is I finally reached my old counselor and what I have going on is classic, and does have a name--they are 'nocturnal anxiety attacks' [I think she had a fancier, better sounding moniker for them], typically occur after negative, but not nightmare, dream content, and can be resolved with meditation and similar techniques [as opposed to drugs]. That's the one good note.Well, that and the acupuncturist told me I needed to up my treatments and he thinks I will be a shade better in 2 months, and considerably so in 6. I can deal if there's just a timeline. I can't deal if I'm in the dark, things just getting worse, and looking at having to give up my work *permanently,* not just for 6 months or a year or something I could recover from.Keep talkin' to me. I love to see your posts with laughs or gettin' better or anything whatsoever. Draws me 'out.'


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI AO -Know how you feel - both my kids deal with similar stuff - my son said he had a nightmare that a friend of ours passed away, and he said he was half-way through the day, when he realized it was only a dream ... I never had that happen to me or neither has he - it is amazing what the mind can do to one.Well, all I can say is that I am proud of you for being pro-active - you really are taking things in hand and getting answers along the way - and that can only help lead you in the right direction- so good on ya! (as the Brits say!)







In addition to Mike's calming words, I also listen to lots of calming music to get me through some stuff I am going through now - and it is quite helpful.((((HUGS)))) to ya hon!!! We are all here for ya.







.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ha, we must be on at the same time! Thanks for the response!I do admit...how am I being all that proactive? I don't see it...Offer to return help still stands, btw. Can you get to my actual email by clicking on something, or do I need to give it to you?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Silly - you are being pro-active that instead of doing nothing, you are doing 6-directions breathing, Acupuncture, when you can, and Mike's program, among the other things you have mentioned... so that in itself is going in the right direction - seeking out ways to improve!As a mod I could get your email if needed.Well, working late tonight, then to bed! Id better go get to it!







Have a good night!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh. 8-} I thought *everyone* tried things...whether it was drugs their doctor prescribed, juice, tea, probiotics...I'm just kind of selective in what I try...[Like it's a big relief to hear my counselor say that she treats nocturnal anxiety attacks all the time with meditation, etc., in people with far less resources than me...][small rant ahead ]I'll tell y'all the one thing that ticks me off majorly about western medicine: the idea that you are 'stuck' with something. When there's not a formulaic, 'check the box' answer that works, they throw up their hands and say 'you're stuck with it.' Whether dealing with your mother,  or a disease [I know a woman who was diagnosed some years ago with MS who, with diet and therapy, has had not a *single* other occurrence--not to minimize those who have, but...], or movement habits, or what-have-you. I have seen Alexander technique end body use problems or knee pain. I have seen people literally change their personalities in AA. Things people think can't be changed. I have seen Chinese medicine do things [like *retract* hemorrhoids--with one treatment, or turn breech babies with a high, high rate of success] that western medicine knows nothing about. So when people tell me 'you're stuck' I tend to start looking around. That's why I call myself angry *optimist.* And remember...I was *part* of western medicine. I was a med student. There are good things, sure...but you don't stop just because there's no box to check. At least now even OSU [which not that long ago ran an article about 'oil and water' on alternative & western therapies] has an Alternative & Integrative center. So I think *everyone* looks...I just don't like meds with side effects, or being stuck on them. I don't give up when my doc does. I *do* want to go to Australia...and wherever else!


----------

